# 12x12x12 Exo Terra



## JRoper (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, 

I am new around here and I have recently been given a 12x12x12 Exo Terra tank. I have been researching around the internet for ages in what to put in there. I know they're mainly for inverts, but I was wondering "Are there any reptiles or amphibians that could live comfortably in there for its entire life" :?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## 4460 (Sep 10, 2015)

Obviously you could get an invertebrate but if you wont something else then pygmy chameleons could live in it or dart frogs. Both of these aren't the most interactive animals but they are still joys to watch. however with dart frogs you will need to be good with noise because they can make a hell of a racket depending on which type of dart frog you get.


----------

